# Oversized Pictures



## Addie (May 12, 2014)

What is it with all the oversized pictures lately? I make sure I reduce all my pictures to post in the forum down to 4x6 so that it fits and no one has to go back and forth to read a single line of prose. It is not that hard to do. When I upload a picture from my camera, I edit it right then and there. That way if I want to send it to the forum, it is ready to go.


----------



## Zhizara (May 13, 2014)

I've had that problem too.  Glad to know it isn't just me.  It's annoying when a thread will be normal size until one of these pictures gets posted and then all the following posts stay stretched out.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 13, 2014)

Another forum I frequent just addressed this issue. Now every picture is automatically resized and has the caption "click to enlarge" scrolled across the top of the resized picture. Every file upload of a picture is addressed in this manner.

It seems the problem is many folks just do not know how to size a photo.  So now that forum does it for them.
I used to hate those sometimes extra large photos. Having to scroll from side to side.  Sometimes I think some people did it on purpose.
Now, no matter the size, the forum controls make sure every picture is the exact same size.  If you want a bigger view, just click it.

I am certain it could be done here easily.  But since a simple public thanks/like button is to much trouble, I highly doubt you will see any change in picture size on the part of the forum.
It will have to be the poster to size his or her pictures accordingly.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2014)

I use the "attach image" option in the advanced reply screen and the forum does resize the images, just as you describe, RB. It opens a new window where you can select a bunch of photos from your computer. 

If mine appear too large, please let me know. They don't appear that way to me.

Addie, I hope you never want to print one of those photos. They won't look good at a lower resolution and you can't reverse the process. When I want to resize a photo, I do it on a copy.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 13, 2014)

Well, I assume I'm one of these culprits, so please don't beat around the bush. I'll just respond directly.

DC always used to automatically re-size photos rather than show the whole image full size. I don't know when that changed, but I suspect it's just a forum setting that was inadvertently turned off during a recent maintenance update. Maybe one of the admins can turn it back on again.

I don't like uploading photos directly to DC because that takes up server hard drive space. Instead I prefer to use my regular photo site (my phone automatically uploads images to there) and just linking to the photo.

And Addie... what in the heck are you talking about when you say 4x6? 4x6 what... inches... feet... cubits? FYI, computer images are measured in PIXELS, and pixel sizes vary from one device to another.


----------



## Zhizara (May 13, 2014)

I'm sure it's just a tech problem.  As mentioned, photos were always either resized or the poster was informed it was too big to fit.  

Let's be patient.  I'm sure it will be fixed soon.  We have a great tech team.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 13, 2014)

Zhizara, I think you're right. I haven't changed anything about the way I post pictures here for three years. But it does seems like they are not re-sizing the way they used to.


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Zhizara, I think you're right. I haven't changed anything about the way I post pictures here for three years. But it does seems like they are not re-sizing the way they used to.



+1 I suspect I'm someone your talking about too Addie.
 I also upload all my pics to photobucket.com and they have been fine until recently. Addie, until it's fixed you can always use Ctrl - to reduce so you can read the whole text.

I think everyone enjoys pictures and I'd hate for anyone who goes to the trouble of posting pics, be put off by this post.


----------



## Janet H (May 13, 2014)

Can you please post links to places where you see these?


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 13, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Can you please post links to places where you see these?



Janet, try this one. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-monday-5-12-2014-good-eats-89796.html#post1363032

As mentioned, this just started recently. The forum software used to automatically resize linked photos if they were wider than 500-ish pixels.


----------



## Zhizara (May 13, 2014)

Here's another, Katie:

Your Coffee Mug - Page 4 - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Dawgluver (May 13, 2014)

I've noticed it in Steve's and S&P's recent food pics.  Other pics seem to be the little postage-stamp size, that need to be clicked on to enlarge.  I just figured it was the DC app update to the new iPad.  BTW, I like the big pictures.


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2014)

When I down load them from our camera into our photo program, I always crop if necessary and resize to 4x6 inches before they are uploaded. It is a habit developed when we were heavily into emerald tree boa breeding. We took hundreds and hundreds of photos.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I'm sure it's just a tech problem.  As mentioned, photos were always either resized or the poster was informed it was too big to fit.
> 
> Let's be patient.  I'm sure it will be fixed soon.  We have a great tech team.



I noticed that too. Before, everything I uploaded from Dropbox was posted in a "frame" that had no white space to the right of the image. Now there is a lot of empty space before you get to that right border in the "attached image" box. I haven't been doing anything different. If all else fails, blame the software.


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2014)

I haven't had a pic too big in a while, including the links posted by Steve Kroll.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 13, 2014)

I just posted a pic in "What Are You Doing".  I took it with iPad rather than the phone, and it looks pretty big too.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I use the "attach image" option in the advanced reply screen and the forum does resize the images, just as you describe, RB. It opens a new window where you can select a bunch of photos from your computer.
> If mine appear too large, please let me know. They don't appear that way to me.



I do it the same way. Upload from computer. I have a Photobucket account but its not as easy as uploading.
I guess I never used it enough to learn how to properly share/post photos. 
I have never seen an over sized photo posted by you.



CraigC said:


> When I down load them from our camera into our photo program, I always crop if necessary and resize to 4x6 inches before they are uploaded. It is a habit developed when we were heavily into emerald tree boa breeding. We took hundreds and hundreds of photos.



How do you get an option for a 4x6" photo?  I have to select pixel count.


----------



## Addie (May 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, I assume I'm one of these culprits, so please don't beat around the bush. I'll just respond directly.
> 
> DC always used to automatically re-size photos rather than show the whole image full size. I don't know when that changed, but I suspect it's just a forum setting that was inadvertently turned off during a recent maintenance update. Maybe one of the admins can turn it back on again.
> 
> ...





Sorry about that. Inches Steve. Before I upload a picture to DC. I always go in and reduce it to 4x6 inches. It is the perfect size for this site. I have some photo paper that is 5x7 inches and 4x6 inches. I often print out pics for the family in those two sizes. The program I have in my computer is from Kodak and it allows me to edit my pictures. From shading, creating a different background to cropping. I crop all my pics for DC.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> Sorry about that. Inches Steve. Before I upload a picture to DC. I always go in and reduce it to 4x6 inches. It is the perfect size for this site. I have some photo paper that is 5x7 inches and 4x6 inches. I often print out pics for the family in those two sizes. The program I have in my computer is from Kodak and it allows me to edit my pictures. From shading, creating a different background to cropping. I crop all my pics for DC.



Please explain how one sizes a picture in inches?  I must adjust pixel count (horizontal and vertical) to adjust my pictures. 
If there is a way to size a picture to inches, I want to know how to do it.

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Please explain how one sizes a picture in inches?  I must adjust pixel count (horizontal and vertical) to adjust my pictures.
> If there is a way to size a picture to inches, I want to know how to do it.
> 
> Thanks



You have to have the software that offers that option.  I use iPhoto and can crop to 4x6, 3x5, etc.


----------



## dcSaute (May 15, 2014)

depends on what software you use, Irfanview offers (under "Edit / Resize") these options:


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 15, 2014)

Inches is a meaningless term for digital photos. Pixel density varies from monitor to monitor. What measures an inch on one screen might be 10 inches on another.


----------



## Janet H (May 15, 2014)

Are you seeing an improvement now on these photos?  we've made some adjustments....


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 15, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Are you seeing an improvement now on these photos?  we've made some adjustments....


Yes!! That's exactly the way it used to work.

Janet, you should be known as the quicker-fixer-upper. 

Thank you!


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Are you seeing an improvement now on these photos?  we've made some adjustments....



Oh Yes. And thank you very much. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## CatPat (May 16, 2014)

Uck! I went to my thread about my engagement to make sure my photos aren't too big. They are not. They are very small and fit well in the message body.

With love, 
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yes!! That's exactly the way it used to work.
> 
> Janet, you should be known as the quicker-fixer-upper.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes!! Thanks so much Janet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2014)

Let's check I didn't edit this one at all...yes, I am that chubby and fuzzy.


----------



## Addie (May 16, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Uck! I went to my thread about my engagement to make sure my photos aren't too big. They are not. They are very small and fit well in the message body.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Your pictures were fine Cat. We are all looking forward to your wedding album in July. Or will you be too busy with Catina II to post?


----------



## Addie (May 16, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Let's check I didn't edit this one at all...yes, I am that chubby and fuzzy.



Love your bonnet! With summer coming I want to get another sun bonnet like I had in Texas. You know the kind. The ones that the Pioneer women wore while crossing with their covered wagons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2014)

Addie said:


> Love your bonnet! With summer coming I want to get another sun bonnet like I had in Texas. You know the kind. The ones that the Pioneer women wore while crossing with their covered wagons.



That's actually a winter hat, all black velvet, but we were having a "Hat Day" at work and it's my favorite.  It has purple flowers on it.  I had so much purple on I looked like a giant blueberry rolling down the halls.

Today is Hawaiian Shirt Day!


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2014)

blueberry...


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2014)

You're cute as a button PF!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 16, 2014)

Yup, what Kayelle said. AND...if that's your office, it looks way too neat for someone who works as hard as you do. You DO work hard, right? Or is it that you hardly work?  j/k


----------



## FrankZ (May 16, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You're cute as a button PF!



And about the same size as one too...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You're cute as a button PF!



Thanks, KL...having a good hat day



Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, what Kayelle said. AND...if that's your office, it looks way too neat for someone who works as hard as you do. You DO work hard, right? Or is it that you hardly work?  j/k



That is the medical records office, my office looks like a typhoon went through...feel like all i do is chase paper.



FrankZ said:


> And about the same size as one too...



I WILL kick you in the ankle...


----------

